# Burr Labs



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

This doesn't seem to be a very well known lab but I hear good things.

So I thought I would create a thread so people could tell everyone about their experiences and give any feedback about their oils.

I know quite a few members such as MXD and Milky are using it but I want to hear from anyone who used it if possible.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

never heard or seen it before mate.any pics?


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Used their Tritest 400,Deca,Prop and Tren E and rate them highly,I suffered zero PIP and does exactly what it says on the tin.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

No pics yet as I've not got my hands on any but should have some next week some time.

Good to hear you're happy with it GolfDelta. Do you reckon the dosage is about right compared to other labs you've used?


----------



## TIMMY_432 (Aug 6, 2009)

GolfDelta said:


> Used their Tritest 400,Deca,Prop and Tren E and rate them highly,I suffered zero PIP and does exactly what it says on the tin.


This sh1t comes in a tin? Awesome..!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

I have some tren-e and t400 to try next, will post some pics up later when I'm home. Not the best packaging but whats inside that counts.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2012)

Not long finished a cycle on it, all went fine, good gains, would deffo use again. Hardly any pip from it at all.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

What are the test 400 esters?


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

their test 400 is nice and thin compared to prochem. So far rate it as the best test400 i have run of any UGL. Also rate their masteron.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

xpower said:


> What are the test 400 esters?


Edit: ignore that I'm wrong. It's as ausbuilt says.


----------



## ausbuilt (Nov 22, 2010)

xpower said:


> What are the test 400 esters?


usual cyp, enan, dec.


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Cheers for the pic Dave. That's the first I've seen of them so least I know how they should look.


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Cheers aus,thought it would be


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

Rate very highly. Some of the best gear I have ever used.


----------



## dribble (May 12, 2012)

I have used (and am still using) their tt400 tren-e and deca.

It's really smooth and pip free. Wouldn't use any other UGL while I can get this stuff tbh


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

I've got 3 bottles rohm ttm but want to switch to Burr to see what the hype is about!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

J.Smith said:


> I've got 3 bottles rohm ttm but want to switch to Burr to see what the hype is about!


ROHM is good lab mate, used ttm myself and it's pretty much pip free and works ;-)

At least your not stuck with a load of PC gear that you hate like myself :-(


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

one of the only labs i have heard only positive things about...


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

By the sounds I'd be silly not to go for Burr over the usual choice of PC and Wildcat then? Sounding promising. Thanks for the feedback so far guys.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> ROHM is good lab mate, used ttm myself and it's pretty much pip free and works ;-)
> 
> At least your not stuck with a load of PC gear that you hate like myself :-(


Are you not liking PC mate?ive used them in the past and could not see what all the hype was about them saying that most ugls ive used have not been good need to find a good one wich this seems to be,have you tried percision labs?there sh1t is under dosed all thats round here for last year no good.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

PC quality has gone down the pan mate; that's my opinion from using there gear. Some rate them others don't; though recently its been more negative feedback than positive.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

yeah it was the same when i was using hgh labs once they switched to percision just not the same the 400mg stuff i could put 3ml a week in not not get any stronger or anything like its just oil?

i think half these labs get too greedy once the cash is comming in they cut back on stuff.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

pics as promised...note the rohm is more professional packaging compared to burr, but as i said its whats inside that matters


----------



## XRichHx (Mar 7, 2012)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> pics as promised...note the rohm is more professional packaging compared to burr, but as i said its whats inside that matters
> 
> View attachment 87233


Intermuscular use? lol I think they need to spell correctly.


----------



## dribble (May 12, 2012)

XRichHx said:


> Intermuscular use? lol I think they need to spell correctly.


Personally I choose gear buy results not spelling


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

Burr come without flip tops?


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Malibu said:


> Burr come without flip tops?


Yes the same as WC gear, you tear a bit of foil off to expose the stopper


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Used BURR prop on cut and can recommend it highly. Mates are on test and tren and love it. They've only been around a while but I think it's sh1t hot


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Right, couldn't resist. Taken the plunge and ordered some BURR T400 for my next cycle in a few months. Feedback is all spot on.

I'll update this thread with how I get on with it in 4/5 months time as only just in PCT ATM.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Running there Test, Tren and Mast, all bang on the money.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

Milky said:


> Running there Test, Tren and Mast, all bang on the money.


My mates on that now and just text me saying "what the fcks in this stuff? I can't stop w4nking!" ha ha!


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

liam0810 said:


> My mates on that now and just text me saying "what the fcks in this stuff? I can't stop w4nking!" ha ha!


 :lol: :lol: well at least he'll get a workout even if not in the gym

But I'm on test and tren and sex drive is through the roof, mrs and me shagging everyday and I keep thinking of sex non stop.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just pinned 1.5ml burr tren-e into my right glute..2.5ml overall including 1ml of rohm t400 in the barrel.....stung a little bit as the wife had to inject a little lower than usual due to scar tissue in my usual spot, plus i had to use a green 1.5inch instead of the usual black 1.25 inch as i was too lazy to go down stairs and get some


----------



## jimbobemma (Jul 6, 2012)

Burr labs is ok mate im using there testoviron 250 its 200 enanthate and 50 prop its good stuff i only been on it 6 weeks and getting good gains when you first see there vials they look dodgey but there not really good lab


----------



## jimbobemma (Jul 6, 2012)

Dose what it says on the tin is a saying it means it dose what it says it dose he dident mean in a tin litrelly


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

liam0810 said:


> My mates on that now and just text me saying "what the fcks in this stuff? I can't stop w4nking!" ha ha!


Pmsl I can vouch for this "side effect" too. Bonkers libido on the t400.


----------



## sniper83 (Jun 21, 2012)

well im always tugging when im off gear so nothing new to me


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Ginger Ben said:


> Pmsl I can vouch for this "side effect" too. Bonkers libido on the t400.


Yeah pity the wife doesnt see it.



sniper83 said:


> well im always tugging when im off gear so nothing new to me


Thanks for sharing mate.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

Milky said:


> Yeah pity the wife doesnt see it.
> 
> Thanks for sharing mate.


Try slipping some Viagra in her tea Milky? :innocent:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Try slipping some Viagra in her tea Milky? :innocent:


Nah sack that mate, l would be scared of it killing her !


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

bump for more reviews....


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Yeh would be interested since my mates training lot say ita quality stuff, i think they're using test 400 and deca

Anyone else got feedback as it looka like this and alpha are goin very strong at the mo


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

im on BURR Labs now prop + tren ace (soon) just put a journal up yesterday was first day if anyone wants reviews as it goes... PAINLESS all i can say so far


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Nice one Mark. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Will do on the journal mate


----------



## Mitch. (Jul 26, 2011)

Tried all the sites I know and none seem to stock Burr yet!

Joining a new gym in a couple of weeks so maybe someone there has it.


----------



## BodyBuilding101 (Mar 8, 2006)

BodyBuilding101 said:


> Just pinned 1.5ml burr tren-e into my right glute..2.5ml overall including 1ml of rohm t400 in the barrel.....stung a little bit as the wife had to inject a little lower than usual due to scar tissue in my usual spot, plus i had to use a green 1.5inch instead of the usual black 1.25 inch as i was too lazy to go down stairs and get some


So i have had now 2 shots of burr tren-e and its been smooth and painless...i get a slight lump from the injection, but hardly noticeable, and its never hot or warm like other ugl injection cause etc

so far so good :thumbup1:


----------



## Big_Idiot (Feb 14, 2012)

I've got some of their HCG, 5000iu multi vials with 2ml bacts water. Looks all good. Ill be using it in a few days...


----------



## Tinytom (Sep 16, 2005)

Heard nothing but good things about Burr labs

Only tried the GHRP from them,


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

My supplies have arrived  . Not starting till after my holiday in September though  .

View attachment 90993


----------



## rippeddown (May 7, 2011)

dribble said:


> I have used (and am still using) their tt400 tren-e and deca.
> 
> It's really smooth and pip free. Wouldn't use any other UGL while I can get this stuff tbh





radicalry00 said:


> My supplies have arrived  . Not starting till after my holiday in September though  .
> 
> View attachment 90993


Tried to get hold of the test 400, no luck. Heard its good so enjoy !


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Just about to start my Burr Prop only cycle first time with Burr but 2 pages of G2G so looking forward to it:thumb:


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

Going to be using the PC t400 for the first 5 weeks so will be good to see how the Burr t400 compares.


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

radicalry00 said:


> Going to be using the PC t400 for the first 5 weeks so will be good to see how the Burr t400 compares.


You'll notice a big difference mate!


----------



## bigdav13 (Mar 30, 2010)

would love to try burr! specialy with all this possitive feedback


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

I've currently just started week 3 out of week 12 (test400, tren enan, mast enan all Burr) of my cycle. I've got a got a journal up with progress pics every 2 weeks if anyones interested!

Should be kicking in anytime soon, can't wait!!


----------



## aesthetics4ever (Aug 6, 2010)

I want to get hold of some Burr deca to run too but my source can't get it at the minute.


----------



## Donnie Brasco (Oct 23, 2008)

XRichHx said:


> Intermuscular use? lol I think they need to spell correctly.


Looks like mazatek labs!!! apart from no flip lid.


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

Not impressed here, I think Scotland is the only place that we can't get this!!

Yous englanders have all the fun!


----------



## durhamlad (Apr 6, 2011)

Craigyboy said:


> Not impressed here, I think Scotland is the only place that we can't get this!!
> 
> Yous englanders have all the fun!


Youre not the only one my source doesnt have this either  booo


----------



## J.Smith (Jul 7, 2011)

wonder how long they will stay good for though!


----------



## liam0810 (Jan 6, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> wonder how long they will stay good for though!


Hopefully for a very long time!


----------



## GolfDelta (Jan 5, 2010)

Craigyboy said:


> Not impressed here, I think Scotland is the only place that we can't get this!!
> 
> Yous englanders have all the fun!


You kidding mate Dundee is rife with Burr!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

J.Smith said:


> wonder how long they will stay good for though!


Good question when do they cash out like everyone els?


----------



## Ragingagain (Sep 4, 2010)

fml, my source offered me this at a cheap rate and i spent extra for prochem  cos i didnt get around to checking reviews on this shyt


----------



## l6max (Sep 8, 2010)

Seriously tempted to try Burr over the PC i was about to buy for a Test E cycle! Reviews seem amazing, just got to see if my source can get it!


----------



## Super -ingh (Aug 2, 2009)

Isnt burr a scottish lab? Could be very wrong there

But i have 3 test 400 vials and a vial of tren e......cant wait to see how both but especially the tren e is since i thought the pc tren e was bang on 

Gna start mine in mid sep


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

i think its manchester based? seems like the manchester reps all have it now


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

do burr make orals?


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

ethan2009 said:


> do burr make orals?


Not yet....I think


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I like that they have a limited range makes them more reliable


----------



## slick nick (Jul 25, 2012)

no burr in wales yet then


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

slick nick said:


> no burr in wales yet then


Plenty of pot noodles though 

Keep looking, you'll find Burr!!


----------



## slick nick (Jul 25, 2012)

hah yhh mate lol

yep goin to ring around today wales is usually the last place to get anything Lol


----------



## DeltKing (Aug 5, 2012)

waiting to order my burr tren test and eq!


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Dowie said:


> Was gonna make a new thread for this but thought i mite aswell put it here.
> 
> Anyone used burr's tri-test 400? I want this for my next cycle, i've heard the pip from rohm isn't good and i'm wary of going for pro-chem at the moment.
> 
> Any experience?


Just done 10 weeks on tt400 800mg and 200mg tren. All g2g. Smooth too


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Burr seems to be gaining real momentum these days ey?


----------



## Bensif (Aug 28, 2011)

On 200mg of test enanthate for 2 weeks

Now. Just had blood test and my test was off the chart lol. Burr rocks!


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

sweet!! looking forward to trying this lab. hopefully there quality will stay good and not drop like most ugs do!.


----------



## ethan2009 (Feb 24, 2011)

whats the easters in there test400?


----------



## BB_999 (Feb 20, 2006)

ethan2009 said:


> whats the easters in there test400?


Same as ROHM I think so; Enan, Cyp, Dec (or Undec) can't remember now.


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Enanthate 150 mg

Decanote 150 mg

Cypionate 100 mg


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

150mg E

150mg Decano

100mg Cyp


----------



## luther1 (Jul 31, 2011)

Breda said:


> 150mg E
> 
> 150mg Decano
> 
> 100mg Cyp


Just said that you cnut


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

This has persuaded me to make my next buy BURR labs. Crack on lads

- - - Updated - - -

This has persuaded me to make my next buy BURR labs. Crack on lads


----------



## golfgttdi (Oct 6, 2010)

Can't seem to find any of it anywhere :-(

Lots of dodgy prochem and faked pharmas!


----------



## TELBOR (Feb 20, 2012)

golfgttdi said:


> Can't seem to find any of it anywhere :-(
> 
> Lots of dodgy prochem and faked pharmas!


Burr is everywhere!


----------

